# RANKING Aeropuerto mas conectado con el mundo en Sudamerica



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

Esta es una Lista detallada de los Aeropuertos Sudamericanos mas conectados con el Mundo.

#1
Aeropuerto Internacional de São Paulo-Guarulhos









*45 Destinos Internacionales* 

Atlanta, Estados Unidos
Asunción, Paraguay
Ámsterdam, Holanda, Países Bajos
Bogotá, Colombia
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Caracas, Venezuela
Chicago, Estados Unidos
Córdoba, Argentina
Cusco, Perú
Dallas, Estados Unidos
Dakar, Senegal
Dubái, Emiratos Árabes Unidos
Fráncfort del Meno, Alemania
Houston, Estados Unidos
Johannesburgo, Sudáfrica
Madrid, España
Miami, Estados Unidos
Milán, Italia
México DF, México
Montevideo, Uruguay
Múnich, Alemania
Newark, Estados Unidos
Nueva York, Estados Unidos
Oporto, Portugal
Orlando, Estados Unidos
La Paz, Bolivia
Lima, Perú
Lisboa, Portugal
Los Angeles
Luanda, Angola
Londres, Reino Unido
Panamá, Panamá
París, Francia
Punta del Este, Uruguay 
Roma, Italia
Santa Cruz, Bolivia
Santiago de Chile, Chile
Seúl, Korea 
Tel Aviv, Israel
Tokyo, Japón
Toronto, Canadá
Washington D.C., Estados Unidos
Zúrich, Suiza

*30 Aerolineas *

Aeroméxico 
Aerolíneas Argentinas 
Aerosur
Air Canada
Alitalia
American Airlines
Avianca
British Airways
Continental Airlines 
Copa Airlines 
Delta Airlines 
El Al 
Emirates
Gol Transportes Aéreos 
Iberia 
LAN
KLM
Korean Air
Lufthansa
Mexicana
Pluna
Japan Airlines 
TAAG Angola Airlines 
TACA
TAM Linhas Aéreas 
TAP Portugal 
Turkish Airlines 
South African Airways 
Swiss International Air Lines 
United Airlines
Varig

_Fuentes: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeropuerto_Internacional_de_S%C3%A3o_Paulo-Guarulhos/_


#2
Aeropuerto Internacional Ministro Pistarini, Buenos Aires, Argentina









*42Destinos Internacionales*

Atlanta, Estados Unidos
Asunción, Paraguay
Auckland, Nueva Zelanda 
Barcelona, España
Belo Horizonte, Brasil
Bogotá, Colombia
Caracas, Venezuela
Ciudad del Cabo, Sudáfrica
Cochabamba, Bolivia
Curitiba, Brasil
Cusco, Perú
Dallas, Estados Unidos
Florianópolis, Brasil
Fráncfort del Meno, Alemania
Fortaleza, Brasil
Guayaquil, Ecuador
Kuala Lumpur, Malasia
Houston, Estados Unidos
Johannesburgo, Sudáfrica
Madrid, España
Miami, Estados Unidos
México DF, México
Montevideo, Uruguay
Nueva York, Estados Unidos
La Habana, Cuba
Lima, Perú
Londres
Panamá, Panamá
París, Francia
Porto Alegre, Brasil 
Punta Cana, República Dominicana
Quito, Ecuador
Recife, Brasil
Río de Janeiro, Brasil
Roma, Italia
Santa Cruz, Bolivia
Santiago de Chile, Chile
São Paulo, Brasil
Sídney, Australia 
Toronto, Canadá
Washington D.C., Estados Unidos

*30 Aerolineas *

Aeroméxico
Aerolíneas Argentinas (Hub de esta aerolinea)
Aerosur
Air Canada
Air Comet
Air France
Air Europa
Alitalia
American Airlines
Andes Líneas Aéreas
Avianca
British Airways
Continental Airlines 
Copa Airlines 
Cubana de Aviacion
Delta Airlines 
Gol Transportes Aéreos 
Iberia 
LAN 
Lufthansa
Malaysia Airlines 
Mexicana
Pluna
Qantas
TACA
TAM Linhas Aéreas 
South African Airways 
United Airlines
Varig

_Fuentes: Wikipedia.org/_


#3
Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chavez, Lima, Perú









*37 Destinos Internacionales*

Atlanta, Estados Unidos 
Ámsterdam, Holanda, Países Bajos
Asunción, Paraguay
Bogotá, Colombia
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Cancún, México
Cali, Colombia
Caracas, Venezuela 
Cartagena de Indias, Colombia
Córdoba, Argentina
Dallas, Estados Unidos
Fort Lauderdale, Estados Unidos
Guayaquil, Ecuador 
Houston, Estados Unidos
Iquique, Chile
Medellín, Colombia
Madrid, España
Miami, Estados Unidos
México DF, México
Montevideo, Uruguay
Newark, Estados Unidos 
Nueva York, Estados Unidos
La Habana, Cuba
La Paz, Bolivia
Los Ángeles, Estados Unidos
Panamá, Panamá
Punta Cana, República Dominicana
Quito, Ecuador 
Río de Janeiro, Brasil
San José, Costa Rica
San Salvador, El Salvador
Santa Cruz, Bolivia
Santiago de Chile, Chile
Santo Domingo, República Dominicana
São Paulo, Brasil
Toronto, Canadá 
Washington D.C., Estados Unidos

*17 Aerolineas*

Aeroméxico
Aerolíneas Argentinas 
Air Canada
Air Comet 
Air France
American Airlines
Avianca 
Continental Airlines 
Copa Airlines 
Delta Airlines 
Iberia 
KLM 
LAN (Hub de esta aerolinea)
TACA (Hub de esta aerolinea)
TAM Linhas Aéreas 
Spirit Airlines
Sky Airline 

_ Fuentes: Wikipedia.org/
Lima Airport Partners/ _

#5
Aeropuerto Internacional Comodoro Arturo Merino Benítez, Santiago de Chile, Chile









*35 Destinos Internacionales*

Atlanta, Estados Unidos 
Arequipa, Perú
Auckland, Nueva Zelanda
Asunción, Paraguay
Bogotá, Colombia
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Cancún, México
Caracas, Venezuela 
Córdoba, Argentina
Dallas, Estados Unidos
Fort Lauderdale, Estados Unidos
Guayaquil, Ecuador 
Madrid, España 
Mendoza, Argentina
Miami, Estados Unidos
México DF, México
Montevideo, Uruguay
Nueva York, Estados Unidos
La Habana, Cuba
La Paz, Bolivia
Lima, Perú
Los Ángeles, Estados Unidos
Panamá, Panamá
París, Francia 
Papeete, Tahití 
Punta del Este, Uruguay
Quito, Ecuador 
Río de Janeiro, Brasil
Santa Cruz, Bolivia
São Paulo, Brasil
Sydney, Australia
Toronto, Canadá 
Ushuaia, Argentina
Washington D.C., Estados Unidos

*16 Aerolineas*

Aeroméxico
Aerolíneas Argentinas 
Air Canada
Air France
American Airlines
Avianca 
Copa Airlines 
Cubana de Aviación
Delta Airlines 
Iberia 
LAN (Hub de esta aerolinea)
TACA 
TAM Linhas Aéreas 
Pluna
Regional Paraguaya 
Sky Airline 

_Fuentes: Wikipedia.org/

#6
Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado, Bogota, Colombia









*24 Destinos Internacionales*

Atlanta, Estados Unidos 
Barcelona, España
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Caracas, Venezuela 
Fort Lauderdale, Estados Unidos
Houston, Estados Unidos
Madrid, España 
Maracaibo, Venezuela
Manaos, Brasil
Miami, Estados Unidos
México DF, México
Nueva York, Estados Unidos
Newark, Estados Unidos
Orlnado, Estados Unidos
Lima, Perú
París, Francia 
Quito, Ecuador 
San Jose, Costa Rica
Santiago de Chile, Chile
São Paulo, Brasil
Toronto, Canadá 
Valencia, Venezuela
Washington D.C., Estados Unidos
Willemstad, Curazao

*16 Aerolineas*

Aerolíneas Argentinas 
Air Canada
Air Comet
Air France
Aerovías de Integración Regional
American Airlines
Avianca (Hub de esta aerolinea)
Continental Airlines
Delta Airlines 
Dutch Antilles Express 
Iberia 
Jet Blue
LAN 
Mexicana
TACA
Spirit Airlines 

Fuentes: Wikipedia.org/



#7
Aeropuerto Internacional de Galeão, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil









*19 Destinos Internacionales* 

Atlanta, Estados Unidos
Asunción, Paraguay
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Caracas, Venezuela
Houston, Estados Unidos
Madrid, España
Miami, Estados Unidos
Montevideo, Uruguay
Nueva York, Estados Unidos
Lima, Perú
Lisboa, Portugal
Luanda, Angola
Londres, Reino Unido
Panamá, Panamá
París, Francia
Porto, Portugal
Santiago de Chile, Chile
Washington D.C., Estados Unidos

*18 Aerolineas *

Aerolíneas Argentinas 
Air France
American Airlines
British Airways
Continental Airlines 
Copa Airlines 
Delta Airlines 
Iberia 
LAN
Pluna
TAAG Angola Airlines
TACA
TAM Linhas Aéreas 
TAP Portugal 
Sky Airline 
United Airlines
US Airways
Varig

Fuentes: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeropuerto_Internacional_de_Gale%C3%A3o

_


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Quién hace el Ranking? Cuál es la fuente?


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

A El Chasqui.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Lo vieron... solo Cusco-Peru y Lima-Perú  .......... al Chaski


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Es cierto? No lo creo...
Mi imagino que México y São Paulo están en top, no?


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Ese ránking no tiene sentido, pues, por ahora no hay vuelos que vayan de Lima a Dallas o Washington y el vuelo a Punta Cana todavía no se inaugura; Sky Airline y Air France tampoco vuelan a Lima, por lo menos Sky Airline ya anunció vuelo a Lima, que todavía no ocurre.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

wikipedia XD


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Buenos Aires é a mais conectada com a América Latina, dos 41 vôos internacionais, 23 são para destinos latino americanos, sendo 8 para destinos brasileiros e 18 para destinos fora da América Latina.


Já São Paulo é o mais conectado com o mundo, pois dos seus 39 vôos internacionais, 26 são para destinos fora da América Latina.

Amsterdam
Atlanta
Assunção
Bogotá
Cancun
Caracas
Chicago
Dallas
Dubai
Frankfurt
Houston
Istambul
Johannesburgo
Lisboa
Londres
Los Angeles
Luanda
Madrid
Miami
Milão
Cidade do México
Montevideo 
Nova Iorque
Munique
Newark
Lima
Panamá
París
Porto
Punta del Este
Quito
Roma
Santa Cruz
Santiago de Chile
Tel Aviv
Tóquio
Toronto, Canadá 
Washington D.C
Zurique

Companhias

TAM 
Gol 
KLM 
Air France 
Air Canada 
Avianca 
AeroMexico
Aerosur
South African
Taca Peru 
Aerolineas
Pluna
Lan
British Airways
United
Continental
Delta
American
Copa
Emirates
JAL
Turkish Airlines
Korean Air
Swiss Air
Lufhansa
TAP
El Al
Iberia
Alitalia
TAAG


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Vaya no lo sabia lima en segundo lugar..


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Muy dudoso ....*

... que Lima tenga más vuelos internacionales que Sao Paulo, Rio, Santiago o Caracas está bien dificil de creer ... claro, viendo los destinos hay muchas ciudades colombianas, parecería que fueran vuelos domésticos :nuts:

Bueno, México no está en sudamérica, por eso no sale en el ranking ...



gaucho said:


> Buenos Aires é a mais conectada com a América Latina, dos 41 vôos internacionais, 23 são para destinos latino americanos, sendo 8 para destinos brasileiros e 18 para destinos fora da América Latina.
> 
> 
> Já São Paulo é o mais conectado com o mundo, pois dos seus 39 vôos internacionais, 26 são para destinos fora da América Latina.
> ...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Igual Lima esta entre los primeros, que bien por el Chavez.


----------



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

Disculpen NO PUDE TERMINAR MI THREAD, porque tuve que dejar la pc. Ya lo termine asi que ahora si revisenlo. Acepto Comentarios.


----------



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Ese ránking no tiene sentido, pues, por ahora no hay vuelos que vayan de Lima a Dallas o Washington y el vuelo a Punta Cana todavía no se inaugura; Sky Airline y Air France tampoco vuelan a Lima, por lo menos Sky Airline ya anunció vuelo a Lima, que todavía no ocurre.


*American Airlines Vuela a Dallas, TX
LAN Vuela a Washington
Air France tiene Vuelo compartido con KLM a Amsterdam*
Su oficina en Lima es en Av. Alvarez Calderón 185 6to. Piso - San Isidro, telefonos (511) 213-0200 

(*Fuente LAP.com.pe)*


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^^

Eso es erróneo, AA solía volar a Dallas, hoy día sólamente vuela a Miami, todavía no se anuncia la fecha de LAN a Washington, aunque ya anunciaron el año pasado que LAN va a venir a Washington, asñí que no los consideraría.


----------



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Eso es erróneo, AA solía volar a Dallas, hoy día sólamente vuela a Miami, todavía no se anuncia la fecha de LAN a Washington, aunque ya anunciaron el año pasado que LAN va a venir a Washington, asñí que no los consideraría.


No voy a considerar lo que escribiste*!*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

?¿?¿ me parece que alguien quiere hacer comparaciones innecesarias... 

... de todas maneras sabemos que el Jorge Chavez es el mejor de Sudamerica y que siga así por los próximos años...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

se pasaron del 3ro (Lima) al 5to (Santiago)... me imagino que el 4to será Caracas?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

MONINCC said:


> Lo vieron... solo Cusco-Peru y Lima-Perú  .......... al Chaski


También hay Arequipa, Perú, como conectado con Santiago.


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

ridoutt said:


> *American Airlines Vuela a Dallas, TX
> LAN Vuela a Washington
> Air France tiene Vuelo compartido con KLM a Amsterdam*
> Su oficina en Lima es en Av. Alvarez Calderón 185 6to. Piso - San Isidro, telefonos (511) 213-0200
> ...





Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Ese ránking no tiene sentido, pues, por ahora no hay vuelos que vayan de Lima a Dallas o Washington y el vuelo a Punta Cana todavía no se inaugura; Sky Airline y Air France tampoco vuelan a Lima, por lo menos Sky Airline ya anunció vuelo a Lima, que todavía no ocurre.


nada que ver, este ranking esta muy mal, para empezar, actualmente lima tiene 33 destinos descontando Guatemala. no hay coneccion directa con Dallas, con Cancun, con Washington ni Punta cana. tampoco Air france llega a Lima, es un codeshare con KLM y vuela a Amsterdam, actualmente KLM tiene vuelo compartido con COPA para Panama, al igual que TACAS y Lufthansa para Caracas, Sky Airline solo vuela a Arequipa aunque tiene planes de hacerlo a Lima pero aun no. Lo de Punta Cana aun sera en Diciembre y Cancun recien se esta hablando.:banana:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me suena a que el tema está como que más para El Jirón que para el foro principal.


----------

